# under hood help



## Jacket4256 (Nov 19, 2007)

so does anyone have any good links to some places where that i can get under hood dress up things ? looking to spice some stuff up and was seeing if anyone on here had some good links or places that i may be able to go and look around thanks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

LOWET had some SS items installed on his. Try a search
and you may find the vendor info.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

JHP has different engine covers... I belive RK Sport makes an engine cover, you can get different color plug wires from JBA or just about anywhere. Ebay as alot of Billit stuff as well. Different strut tower bars or just paint the worthless stocker, split loom tubing for wiring, ect.

You would be amazed at how much just painting the stock FRCs and the bar will do for the engine bay alone.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Jacket4256 said:


> so does anyone have any good links to some places where that i can get under hood dress up things ? looking to spice some stuff up and was seeing if anyone on here had some good links or places that i may be able to go and look around thanks


try www.emblempros.com. they have a lot of nice stuff


----------



## Jacket4256 (Nov 19, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> JHP has different engine covers... I belive RK Sport makes an engine cover, you can get different color plug wires from JBA or just about anywhere. Ebay as alot of Billit stuff as well. Different strut tower bars or just paint the worthless stocker, split loom tubing for wiring, ect.
> 
> You would be amazed at how much just painting the stock FRCs and the bar will do for the engine bay alone.


yea i have done some of the stuff i dont want it to like like shi*, and there is not that much biller stuff on ebay for the ls2 besides the oil cap, trust me i have looked


----------



## Jacket4256 (Nov 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> try EMBLEMPROS.COM - Quality Emblems and Auto Parts - Home. they have a lot of nice stuff


ive tired them they dont have much stuff goin for the 06 i did send them a email just now thou so hope it will work out better


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

So you need some dress up stuff, Emblem pro's for the radiator shroud in 18 ga. polished stainless steel as well as the inserts for the fuel rail covers, Billet prototypes for the polished billet fluid caps, There is a long wait on anything from Billet prototypes, I'm still waiting on the polished power steering cap since middle of May, But it's good quality stuff, I painted my shroud and fuel rail covers and have a set I left stock color with another set of the inserts from Emblem pros, Their products are top notch as well, For pics of my motor click on my photos, I don't have any new ones posted up yet with the new caps, Waiting to get the power steering cap then I snap a few new ones and post up.


----------



## Jacket4256 (Nov 19, 2007)

well james basically sold his business and is going to start to let someone else take over i think if you read the thread on ls1gto, i have been in contact with him some trying to get some stuff but its not working out at all, i dont really want to do the stainless stuff, i am trying to find stuff like james but no luck so far


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

The Emblem pro stuff goes really good with the polished billet I got from Billet prototypes, It was worth the wait, Now for some custom airbrush to finish it off, They do have alot for the 05-06 gto's.


----------

